# Dr Lin Hyge home page down??



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

anyone know or have any idea why Dr Lins Hygetropin website is down?

www.Hygetropin.cn

been down a week or so.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

sites still down, anyone know anything?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Normally like that when the hosting has been discontinued, which considering it's peanuts i'd say it's another cause mate


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hmmm

i just got a hyge kit that was only made 2months ago, so theres a good chance theyre still producing.

could be a number of reasons really, perhaps hosting, forced to remove as theyre making money for prescription only meds, copyright laws with original Hyge, new website etc.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> hmmm
> 
> i just got a hyge kit that was only made 2months ago, so theres a good chance theyre still producing.
> 
> could be a number of reasons really, perhaps hosting, forced to remove as theyre making money for prescription only meds, copyright laws with original Hyge, new website etc.


Yeah it's very difficult for them to get secure hosting as the authority can have it taken down

He'll probably re-appear with a slightly different address, but it's likely that if the emails will be down too

I guess it's fingers crossed for you O_O


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Yeah it's very difficult for them to get secure hosting as the authority can have it taken down
> 
> He'll probably re-appear with a slightly different address, but it's likely that if the emails will be down too
> 
> I guess it's fingers crossed for you O_O


best try and stock up me thinks lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> best try and stock up me thinks lol


Sending money when the website is down and no way of contacting would be the worst time to stock up imo lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Sending money when the website is down and no way of contacting would be the worst time to stock up imo lol


nah, mate, i dont buy online, thats silly.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

My guy is finding it hard to get hyge now, may be perhaps due to this??? He did say after Xmas will be available but never guaranteed, also china are tightening the belt on these things with the Olympics round the corner


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no problem with Hyge the website being down may have nothing to do with the production...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Correction on the post above....i have just heard that they have been closed down by the Chinese Govt and are no longer producing GH, the person who told me says that he reckons by end of Jan if not sooner there will be non available (although i am sure there will be plenty of Fakes  )....now this is the Dr Lin type Hyge not the pinwheel type so this does go to proving the point that the pinwheel was the original and only licensed Hyge.....although the Tribal top Dr Lin seemed to be better of late....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Thats unusual for the chinese government to actually stop illegal activties lol

Paul do you know why they were shut? was it due to being a rip off of the pin wheel Hyge

Or was it simply because because they were producing black market PED's?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah I was told this but there are plans to re open after Xmas apparently, my guy deals quite closely with these people, he doesn't say much but every now and then he gives a bit away. I'm only taking his word for it do no actual evidence but he was right about RHOM and a few other bits so i hope he is right about this :-(


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Scratch that, you won't be seeing hyge apparently, if they do re surface it will be under a diff brand. I'm gutted!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Raptor said:


> Thats unusual for the chinese government to actually stop illegal activties lol
> 
> Paul do you know why they were shut? was it due to being a rip off of the pin wheel Hyge
> 
> Or was it simply because because they were producing black market PED's?


no idea mate.....



Sureno said:


> Scratch that, you won't be seeing hyge apparently, if they do re surface it will be under a diff brand. I'm gutted!!!


so he was not right then


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol I just got off the phone to him now as going Kent to see him tomoz, he told me this a few days ago so contacted him when I saw your post and he told me basically what you said, whether he knew prior I don't know???


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hope not!

dont suppose anyone has any links etc to see it in writing?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

No all just hear say from my side I'm afraid


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

are Riptropin unlicensed and producing in China?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate they are not a licensed lab from what i know they are a decent generic


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

also gutted.. was very happy with these, and used to order online...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hearing mixed stories from different corners now, have to wait and see which is right.

most ppl ive spoke to arent concerned about supply tho. We'll have to wait and see i suppose.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok I'm ok for the time being, I have access to plenty of 100iu hyge for the time being although with out stating the obvious what happens to most commodities as they dwindle the supply and demand factor kicks in but luckily not by much.

Anyway is it mr Lin that's the owner? Can't remember the name I was told, apparently america have shut him down with a fine, it was in reference to customs and or Interpol and he is never allowed to use the name again. So if and when he does re open it won't be as hyge.

Having said all that this info has travelled down the grape vine, although not far this is just what I was told so take it how you will


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Bloody wounded those tribal tops are awesome.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sureno said:


> Ok I'm ok for the time being, I have access to plenty of 100iu hyge for the time being although with out stating the obvious what happens to most commodities as they dwindle the supply and demand factor kicks in but luckily not by much.
> 
> Anyway is it mr Lin that's the owner? Can't remember the name I was told, apparently america have shut him down with a fine, it was in reference to customs and or Interpol and he is never allowed to use the name again. So if and when he does re open it won't be as hyge.
> 
> Having said all that this info has travelled down the grape vine, although not far this is just what I was told so take it how you will


lol, thats another new reason i heard. They're mounting up ha


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I heard his factory got took over by a pack of wolves and they are keeping it for personal use


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Raptor said:


> I heard his factory got took over by a pack of wolves and they are keeping it for personal use


heard it was taken over by Gremlins


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Ok I'm ok for the time being, I have access to plenty of 100iu hyge for the time being although with out stating the obvious what happens to most commodities as they dwindle the supply and demand factor kicks in but luckily not by much.
> 
> Anyway is it mr Lin that's the owner? Can't remember the name I was told, apparently america have shut him down with a fine, it was in reference to customs and or Interpol and he is never allowed to use the name again. So if and when he does re open it won't be as hyge.
> 
> Having said all that this info has travelled down the grape vine, although not far this is just what I was told so take it how you will


no it was Jintropin that was fined like USD7m for sending stuff to the USA... from memory had to put USD4m of that into some fund to teach youth/athletes not to use hormones...


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> no it was Jintropin that was fined like USD7m for sending stuff to the USA... from memory had to put USD4m of that into some fund to teach youth/athletes not to use hormones...


apparently hyge have just had it done to them and shut down with it???


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

hi all i'm new to this , don't know how to start a new tread but can any 1 tell me if my hygetropin / gintropin is fake as i know some1

who is selling them at good price but i want to know what u expert think before i buy any .

i will send pic of hygetropin when he email me


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

next pic


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Hyge look good


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

**DONT ASK THAT**


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

also which u think is best ?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Not sure I'm allowed to discuss price but I will say go with the hyge ;-)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no genuine Jintropin on the market GenSci have not produced GH for export since being closed down for exporting with operation Raw Deal no matter what your source says.....

Bigmack do your Hyge have a tribal design on the top of the green cap? i cannot see from the pics...please do not mention or ask for prices it is against board rules.....


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

You can just about make out the DNA (tribal) pattern on a couple of the tips of you zoom in.

@pscarb so the jins floating about, are they copies with HGH in or

Just copies with no HGH?

Cheers


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

That's ****, I love hyge and have a good source for it, i was going to top up with another 200 iu in the new year but i think i will get it now whilst i still can.

Pscarb what other HGH is as good as hyge or better a the same sort of price range?

Is the original pin wheel one still producing or are they both shutting down ?


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

sorry for the late reply but this is as good of a pic i can get so please let me know what u think


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive had that type of top on the yellow 10iu bottles but the green ones i have now have the pinwheel on


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

can u please tell me how many iu per day shall i take for mass and when is the best time to take it

as i read and got alot of mix answer , hope you can help


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

so what you think about it , you think i was fcuk over with rubbish gear ?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Im not sure mate, the last lot i had that had them labels on i ended taking 10iu a day and didn't really notice much, The pin wheel ones however i notice as soon as i take it.

like i say i do 4 iu a day now mon to fri but if you was looking at bulking then maybe 8iu mon, wed and fri is the best way to go and also get some test in there.

Everyone has different opinions on dosages at the end of the day its what works for you


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks bro i will do 6iu per day mon-fri and sat-sun off all so i will be doing test400 with omadren250 what u think


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

yeh sounds good to me mate, you could experiment with doing 6 iu per day for a week then doing 10 iu mon wed and fri do mimic the growth spurts you get, ive herd people having good succsess with this and i have had too, let me know how you get on bro..

If Hyge is realy shut down then its going to be a big loss as i realy rated it but im sure something else will take its place


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

trust me bro that sound good to me but as the vials are 8iu so i will need to take another 2iu from another

vial to make it 10iu , am i correct and will i need to split the 10iu into 2 shoots morning and night i'm getting so

excitted now that i finally found some1 who can tell me what to do , let me know bro .


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

yeh this is the problem with the 8iu vials, when I did 10 iu a day but they was the 10iu viles so it was easy.

you have a few options.

1 do 4 iu per day mon to fri so one vilal every 2 days and on the last day rather than have 4iu sitting mixed in the fridge over the weekend maybe do 8 iu on the friday.

2. just do 8iu mon, wed and fri.

3 do the 6 iu per day but you will still have to dip into the second bottle every other shot.


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks bro ill let u know how i get on

ill be doing 4iu per day for 1 week mon-sat and sunday off

then do 8iu mon-wen-fri and sat-sun off


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

what you think about kigtropin ?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

yeh good luck with that bro, I think ull prefer to do 8 iu 3 x a week in the end.

Not so sure about Kings, herd mixed reviews, some ppl says it causes rashes and stuff, Iv personally not tried it so cant comment, Ive herd ppl say hyge is better tho out of the 2


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

so shall i split that 8iu in the day or 8iu in 1 shot ?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

personally id do it all in the morning 30 mins before breakfast but some ppl like to do it on a night.

My theory is if your producing HGH anyway at night when you sleep why not take it when your not producing it so actually ur always getting it in.

but hey that's just my opinion lol


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

lol thats the thing bro i have little body fat i think to take 8iu at once , look at my profile pic and u will see


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sureno said:


> You can just about make out the DNA (tribal) pattern on a couple of the tips of you zoom in.
> 
> @pscarb so the jins floating about, are they copies with HGH in or
> 
> ...


i don't know if they have GH in them but they are copies so i would not take the risk....



El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> That's ****, I love hyge and have a good source for it, i was going to top up with another 200 iu in the new year but i think i will get it now whilst i still can.
> 
> Pscarb what other HGH is as good as hyge or better a the same sort of price range?
> 
> Is the original pin wheel one still producing or are they both shutting down ?


the pinwheel green tops are fine and are the original Hyge they where around before Dr Lins tribal top one, they are good.....i have heard Rips are good but never used them, Ansomone are good.......i am getting some premixed Gen-tropin aqx soon to see what that is like



El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ive had that type of top on the yellow 10iu bottles but the green ones i have now have the pinwheel on


and they are both as good as each other



bigmack said:


> can u please tell me how many iu per day shall i take for mass and when is the best time to take it
> 
> as i read and got alot of mix answer , hope you can help


no one knows how much you should take, GH is not a mass drug and if you want it for that reason you will be dissapointed......8iu's split 4 x twice a day Mon-Fri is a decent doseing schedule what results you will get will depend on your diet, training, rest, metabolism.....

guys there are 2 types of Hyge on the market Tribal tops (Dr Lin) and Pinwheel tops (only in 200iu bx) both are good the Dr Lin tribal top GH is the one that has been closed down.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Paul

I quite rate the aqx in comparison to the hyge.

Wouldn't say they were noticeably better tho.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hilly said:


> Paul
> 
> I quite rate the aqx in comparison to the hyge.
> 
> Wouldn't say they were noticeably better tho.


Yea heard that mate going to give them a try soon......


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Pscarb always a big help, I was panicking for a second thinking the pin wheel tops was shut down too, Well ive just ordered another 200iu anyways to be safe lol


----------



## edgey (Feb 7, 2009)

is this the best stuff goin wud you say?


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

so ur say if i used hyg for mass i will be dissapointed why is that , as i got a friend who used it and he got abit of size

please let me know why u say that as that was the reason i was going to use it now u make me worried


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I thin what Pscarb is meaning is pound for pound you wont get massive size gains like you would on a test stack, You will make small but quality gains tho if you do it right and your condition BF will improve also.


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

not even if i do it for at lease 4 month , all so i will be doing test400 and omadren250 for 12 weeks if thats cool


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

yes mate, adding the test makes the difference, personally you probably would get similar size gains doing the test/omnadren by itself with maybe oxys or dobol if you was looking to add good size.

Like always though that's just my opinion lol


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks bro but i dont like oxy , used them b4 and as soon as i stop it i was back to square 1 lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

yeh maybe d.bol then but same you do loose a lot when you come off, at least with the growth you get solid gains and keep them.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

edgey said:


> is this the best stuff goin wud you say?


the best stuff is NutropinAQ or Genotropin pens....Hyge is the best non pharma going imo



bigmack said:


> so ur say if i used hyg for mass i will be dissapointed why is that , as i got a friend who used it and he got abit of size
> 
> please let me know why u say that as that was the reason i was going to use it now u make me worried


GH will not give you mass unless you take a load of it and fill up with water, it is not a Mass drug



bigmack said:


> not even if i do it for at lease 4 month , all so i will be doing test400 and omadren250 for 12 weeks if thats cool


the steroids will give you mass the GH will compliment them


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks bro , what do you think about lixus growth ?


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

now i'm getting confuse bro as people saying gh is not for mass or muscle and that was the may reason i want to try it

to get abit more size i've being using all diffrent siht over the years and cant get pass 12.5 stone


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

any one every used lixus lab gh ?

pic


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

have u ever used this brand b4


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

bigmack said:


> now i'm getting confuse bro as people saying gh is not for mass or muscle and that was the may reason i want to try it
> 
> to get abit more size i've being using all diffrent siht over the years and cant get pass 12.5 stone


Are you having a laugh??

Can't get past 12.5st after years of steroid use!!

How tall are you, 5ft??

GH won't give you the mass you want but lots of FOOD and a good training plan will, couple that with a decent Test and Deca/Tren/EQ (choose one) course and you should make gains


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

i'm serious bro but i think i will try tren-e and equpoise for my next course

have u ever used lixus labs gh , tell me what u think


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

hi all i buy 2 kit of gh


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Edit your post mate ^^^^^ Not allowed to say stuff like that


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

y is that i didn't say i'm selling or any thing like that


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

bigmack said:


> y is that i didn't say i'm selling or any thing like that


Seeing as your not selling it then, I guess it's free.

I'll give you my address in a private message :thumb:


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

the only reason y i say that is because my source wont take them back and i will not used them if i cant gain weight from it


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

come on now u know what i mean


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Read this http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/94797-my-no-bull-gh-idea-based-ive-said-puberty.html


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigmack said:


> thanks bro , what do you think about lixus growth ?


Lixus GH is poor quality Generic GH from china.....i would not touch it



bigmack said:


> now i'm getting confuse bro as people saying gh is not for mass or muscle and that was the may reason i want to try it
> 
> to get abit more size i've being using all diffrent siht over the years and cant get pass 12.5 stone


Mate if this is genuine then you dont need GH you need calories.....if you cannot get past 12.5stone then you are not eating enough plain and simple.....no amount of steroid or Gh will help you...


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

intresting mate , thanks for the link , but be honest can it used for mass as i dont have much fat too loose


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

i'm eating alot bro even waking up at early morning down in the kitchen at 3am , i dont know why cant i gain weight is it in my jeens


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

that was very intresting bro , i have a read and thinking alot now but its so expensive to keep up


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

hi bro i'm sure if i'm aload to say this but is it possillable for you to give me a training plan of what to do


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigmack said:


> intresting mate , thanks for the link , but be honest can it used for mass as i dont have much fat too loose
> View attachment 68623


You are in decent condition so you have a fast metabolism this is for sure so more important for you to increase calories....



bigmack said:


> i'm eating alot bro even waking up at early morning down in the kitchen at 3am , i dont know why cant i gain weight is it in my jeens


if you are not gaining weight then you are not eat ing enough it really is as simple as that, we all grow with food the drugs make it quicker but you would not grow without enough calories........put up what you eat in a average day


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Perhaps post up your diet?

Lol at the cigarette in your hand


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

lol i dont smoke no more for over 6 months now


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

hi bro i'm new to this whole hgh and igf thing dont know how to start an new tread so i'm asking you do you

know if i can take igf the same time with ghg ?


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

hi bro i'm new to this whole hgh and igf thing dont know how to start an new tread so i'm asking you do you

know if i can take igf the same time with ghg ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigmack said:


> hi bro i'm new to this whole hgh and igf thing dont know how to start an new tread so i'm asking you do you
> 
> know if i can take igf the same time with ghg ?


yes you can


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

do u know how many shots per week and were do i jab it , thanks .


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

is there any danger using igf and is there any other thing should i use when doing hgh and igf any info will be great bro


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

g-man can you tell me how to use igf if you have any idea , like doseage , and injection site please

any info will help


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

bigmac are you talking Igf-Lr3 or DES

Edit just realised this thread was about Dr lin Maybe start a fresh thread mate


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

sorry bro i'm talking igf-lr3 , but i dont know how to start a new tread , if u can let me know how to start a new tread that

will be great , thanks .


----------



## Scillz (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, that site been down is really bugging me. Does anyone know if the www.hygetropin.com.cn hyges are any good?

My source has some 10x10 iu brown tops from them. Any feedback appreciated.

Thanks, Scillz.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Scillz said:


> Yeah, that site been down is really bugging me. Does anyone know if the www.hygetropin.com.cn hyges are any good?
> 
> My source has some 10x10 iu brown tops from them. Any feedback appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Scillz.


I have the yellow tops and they are very good


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

it seems the rumers of hyge shutting down are true, both my sources cant get them anymore and they used to always be stocked up ;(

Its a sad day lol. onto generics and pharma for me next year


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

hi pascarb , not tring to mess with this tread but i post a tread about igf 1 lr3 but no real reply and as

far as i can see ur the man to ask so if u can take time and have a look at my tread on igf 1 lr3 and

and give me some details please , waiting for your reply thanks .


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

This site is back up and running,and a few of my sources have it in stock again anyone know that are these good to go??


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

to me it put things into doubt so if you can id say get the origional pinwheel ones


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my source for Dr Lins has finally dried up now. Last kit i got was made in September 2011.

switching over to Originals now.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

clubber iv got the 100iu kits with brown tops

come in a box, all in a neat little tray

on the box there is some hologram you can scratch off??

does this sound correct


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

brown tops are fake mate, not Dr Lins, theyre counterfeits of the Lins kits.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

sorry, mine arent dr lins kits

idiot <<<< that way


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

tprice said:


> sorry, mine arent dr lins kits
> 
> idiot <<<< that way


no mate, Dr Lins dont produce any of the GH with brown tops. I take it you have a security stick on the box, with brown pinwheel amps? These are fakes/counterfeits ppl are pushing out saying theyre Hyges when they arent. They mite still contain active GH, but they def arent Hygetropins.

Dr Lins kits, green top tribals, are not longer in production, they've been shutdown by the Chinese, for how long im not sure, probably till after the Olly Games.

the only Hygetropins available now are the Originals, which are properly licenced.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ya clubber but tte site is up and going again,and I received an email from them,I'm using the orginals at the moment,but b interested in using the tribal tops again


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Anthony83 said:


> Ya clubber but tte site is up and going again,and I received an email from them,I'm using the orginals at the moment,but b interested in using the tribal tops again


its not the original Dr Lins site buddy, just a website thrown together to match the counterfeit Brown tops, its easily done, scratch of panel code system etc, all set up for the Brown top sellers.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

You sure mate?? It's the .cn site been emailed by the same person I use deal with before?? The brown tops are tte .com.cn site


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Anthony83 said:


> You sure mate?? It's the .cn site been emailed by the same person I use deal with before?? The brown tops are tte .com.cn site


which website is it, post it up mate, i'll soon know, or will find out


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dr Lins, www.hygetropin.cn page not found


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Anthony83 said:


> You sure mate?? It's the .cn site been emailed by the same person I use deal with before?? The brown tops are tte .com.cn site


Dr Lin tribal tops have been stopped as clubber has said they have been closed down by the chinese Govt........it is a prime situation for fakes to come out....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I wouldn't touch any at the moment that are new or those brown tops.

Apparantly mr Lin has a rather big fine to pay.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

is the .com.cn site dodgy


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> Dr Lins, www.hygetropin.cn page not found


That's the page mate,it's up and going again


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Dr Lin tribal tops have been stopped as clubber has said they have been closed down by the chinese Govt........it is a prime situation for fakes to come out....


Yes mate that's what I thought aswell, but the site is up and going again for some reason


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Choice is yours mate....I would not but your Ana adult so can make your own choices


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Lol I'll leave someone else try first mate,have 600iu of the orginal to go thru first


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

anyone know about the .com.cn site?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

.com.cn Brown tops was the original Hyge and the .com and .cn bluey-green tops was the dr lin hyge sites ...This was just my understanding

Hyge is getting a bit to much of a effort to work out

The only way i believe now is to try and make a decision based on that rather than what we get told by our down line ..Who knows we are not Hyge producers ..


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

cheers thoon!


----------



## cixy (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm very new in this forum (registered yesterday) and I did read nearly all posts here about Hygetropin.

I just want to ask, if anybody used "contact page" of hygetropin .cn website (or ordered hygetropin from .cn website) before and dealed with a person whose name is "John".

If so, could you please let me know if he (John) is "Dr. Lin" or if he (John) is trustworthy person ?

Sharing your any experience, about this person (John) from hygetropin .cn website, will be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi all,

This site is back up and running, is it good to go or not, struggling like hell to get some decent GH in sunny Wales, seems everyone down here is either growing weed or knock off GH.

Cheers


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

valleygater said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This site is back up and running, is it good to go or not, struggling like hell to get some decent GH in sunny Wales, seems everyone down here is either growing weed or knock off GH.
> 
> Cheers


I hear you there, its either too expensive for my liking or I don't trust the source so im switching over to omnitrope 30iu see how that goes.


----------



## jdee1234 (Nov 24, 2012)

anyone have any reviews on the dr lin hygetropin yellow tops with tribal lids. would love to hear feed back! seen some 65ug test results but seems a bit to high to be true


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Only ever used Green top Hyge so cant comment ..but im sure there is all the info you need in this thread concerning yellow top's


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

jdee1234 said:


> anyone have any reviews on the dr lin hygetropin yellow tops with tribal lids. would love to hear feed back! seen some 65ug test results but seems a bit to high to be true


The blood test is real..if the lab made a mistake that's a different matter..either way there's gh in the lins.

What do I have to gain from posting fake blood results?

If you have some on the way go and get a blood test done, then see for yourself if there real..


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

jdee1234 said:


> anyone have any reviews on the dr lin hygetropin yellow tops with tribal lids. would love to hear feed back! seen some 65ug test results but seems a bit to high to be true


I have used dr Lins yellow tops and they are deff good to go, can't imagine the blood test being a fake as goldigger said it could be a mistake by people testing but I think that is highly likely too, I have read many threads on Hyges and never seen any one dissing them!! I'm currently on the originals ATM and trying to get back on the tribals anyone use John to order there's from hygetropin.cn??


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I put a mate onto my source where I get my yellow top lins..

He's only been using them for a month if that, and he's impressed already..


----------



## jdee1234 (Nov 24, 2012)

Good to hear! Looking forward to using these! Have 2 100iu kits on way From source in UK


----------

